# Uber/Santander Lease Program



## ImTheDriverSanka (Aug 25, 2015)

This law firm is investigating whether the Santander Lease Program offered through Uber is valid or enforceable under California law. Please feel free to contact them if you have any questions or information regarding the legality of this lease program, and/or would like to know more about your rights under California law as they relate to the continued enforcement of this lease program and/or the lawfulness of any expenses you may have paid as a result of this lease program.


Hardin & Associates

4100 Newport Place, Suite 800

Newport Beach, CA 92660

(949) 337-4810


----------



## really not (Jul 13, 2015)

I question the legality of UBER


----------

